# Wavering Volume



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Every once in a while (once a week maybe??) the volume in my stock radio will go down just a bit. Not enough to reach over and crank it back up, but almost. A few seconds later and it will go back up to where it was. Local stations, and car moving or not dosen't matter. It's been doing this for a few years. It has nothing to do with an electrical load either (bc my lights don't dim when the volume goes down). I am thinking it is a result of the antennea (sp?) "diversity"system doing it's thing. 

??


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Does it go down when you drive by the same place? If so then it just might be the reception.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No, there's no rhyme or reason as to when it does it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I dont think your radio has the auto volume feature like alot of the new ones do so I would possibly look at the volume control knob, maybe the potentiometer is going bad.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you have subs in your car?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Bone stock...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn! Im out of ideas


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Alrighty then....hopefully it'll die so I can justify upgrading to a new unit.


----------

